# My new Tiger..



## mickeyc (Apr 12, 2020)

Just got this gem...June 5, 1959, ser. no. F959214.   Brand new Kenda whitewalls too.


----------



## JimR56 (Apr 12, 2020)

Handsome machine, Mickey.  I'm not generally a fan of painted fenders, but black/white tends to be an exception.  I like the look of the checkerboard decal against the black paint, and  whitewalls are a must on this one.  One of the nicer looking Tigers I've seen.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 13, 2020)

One beautiful Tiger, Congrads!!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Apr 13, 2020)

Superb !!   nice find.   I was born FIVE Days  AFTER this bike was built .................................So CLOSE !!!!    Thanks for sharing !


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 13, 2020)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Superb !!   nice find.   I was born FIVE Days  AFTER this bike was built .................................So CLOSE !!!!    Thanks for sharing !




Maybe five days after the serial number was stamped.     Serial dates are when the SN was stamped on the part, piece, frame component before it was even used to build a frame. Any build date is unknown.

Sweet Tiger mickeyc! Did it come with the 59 only fatty rear reflector?


----------



## Sven (Apr 14, 2020)

Beautiful , Simply Beautiful. Very nice score


----------



## mickeyc (Apr 14, 2020)

catfish said:


> View attachment 1173775





GTs58 said:


> Maybe five days after the serial number was stamped.     Serial dates are when the SN was stamped on the part, piece, frame component before it was even used to build a frame. Any build date is unknown.
> 
> Sweet Tiger mickeyc! Did it come with the 59 only fatty rear reflector?


----------



## mickeyc (Apr 14, 2020)

Sorry about that insert....didn't know how to delete it.

No rear reflector.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Apr 14, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Serial dates are when the SN was stamped on the part, piece, frame component before it was even used to build a frame. Any build date is unknown.




 Somehow................I always seem to forget this. Hmmmmmmmm , I hope it's not Oldtymers disease setting in !!     I better go for a ride and take in  the beauty ..........while I still can  !!    Thanks for reminding me @GTs58  .      and..........mickeyc ,  You REALLY have a Gorgeous Bike there !!  I'd hang onto that one !!!


----------



## Nashman (Apr 14, 2020)

*Very NICE........*


----------



## mickeyc (Apr 14, 2020)

Just spent 2 hours cleaning up the rear wheel.  Got all the rust off the rim from around the spoke nipples.  Took the hub apart.  Don't think it had seen grease since Schwinn put some in there in 1959.  Fortunately, I think the mileage was very low on this bike based on the condition of everything, so the bearings were ok.
     Bearings take grease, I'm guessing the hub takes a bit of oil?  Based on the fact that there's an oil fill cap on the hub (DUH!)


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 14, 2020)

that's really cool. I always like the black bikes the best. If I was rich like the rest of you guys i'd collect black bikes only.


----------



## flyingtaco (Apr 14, 2020)

Nice... Port Huron Plates. My hometown


----------



## mickeyc (May 7, 2020)

Just finished the clean up on this Tiger.  From a distance it looks pretty much the same but I took it down to the last nut and bolt, cleaned everything, greased and waxed.   I've noticed that the Tiger looks like it's missing something..the rear really needs a rack like the middle weight Panthers had.  Nice bike though, I'm happy with it.


----------



## schwinnlax (May 8, 2020)

mickeyc said:


> Just spent 2 hours cleaning up the rear wheel.  Got all the rust off the rim from around the spoke nipples.  Took the hub apart.  Don't think it had seen grease since Schwinn put some in there in 1959.  Fortunately, I think the mileage was very low on this bike based on the condition of everything, so the bearings were ok.
> Bearings take grease, I'm guessing the hub takes a bit of oil?  Based on the fact that there's an oil fill cap on the hub (DUH!)



I don’t put oil in single speed coaster brake hubs since there are no gears in there.  I just use a thin layer of grease on everything.


----------



## biker (May 8, 2020)

Beauty. Solid American steel should last forever.


----------



## agritters (May 20, 2020)

Looking for advice on possible sale price for my green Schwinn Tiger, single speed, coaster breaks.  nothing needs to be done on it.


----------



## GTs58 (May 20, 2020)

agritters said:


> Looking for advice on possible sale price for my green Schwinn Tiger, single speed, coaster breaks.  nothing needs to be done on it.
> 
> View attachment 1197794
> 
> ...




Somewhere around what this one sold for. 









						Schwinn tiger 3 speed Corvette cantilever green s7 bf Goodrich s7 sturmey archer  | eBay
					

<p dir="ltr">Schwinn Typhoon Mens Double Straightbar s7 black Corvette hornet no tank. Condition is Used.</p> <p dir="ltr">Exentent working condition see photos for details feel free to ask questions</p>



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## agritters (May 20, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Somewhere around what this one sold for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you!  That’s the price I saw for a tiger on eBay for.  I’ll do a little more research and get better photos ready


----------

